# Top 10 Budget-Friendly Foods



## skysoldier (May 22, 2009)

With the economy suffering and food prices rising, your family’s grocery bill might be in need of a few budget cuts. Unfortunately, because of the misperception that healthy foods always cost more, nutritious foods like fresh produce are often the first to get bumped from grocery carts. But there are plenty of ways to save money without sacrificing the quality of your diet. Here are 10 of my top picks for healthy foods that won’t break the bank. 1. OatsOats are one of the cheapest healthy breakfast options around, and, as a member of the whole-grain family, they’re loaded with healthful nutrients. One serving of oatmeal (made from a half-cup dry oats) doles out five grams of protein and four grams of fiber, while setting you back only about 30 cents (and 150 calories).Buy plain, dry oats in the big canisters rather than the (often presweetened) individual packets, which are way more costly. This way, you’re also in control of the added ingredients, sugars, and total calories in your breakfast. Great mix-ins include fresh or dried fruit (such as diced apple, sliced banana, berries, or raisins), peanut butter, chopped nuts, or a few teaspoons of preserves.2. Healthy Frozen Mixed-Vegetable BlendsBagged frozen vegetables are one of the greatest values in the grocery store (generic versions are typically cheaper than the popular name brands, unless there’s a sale). And because mixed-vegetable blends (such as stir-fry or California-style varieties) contain up to seven different vegetables in one bag, they are an incredibly easy and cost-effective way to incorporate a colorful variety of healthy produce into your diet. You’d spend significantly more if you bought all those veggies individually in their fresh form and would be much more likely to have the extras go to waste.Frozen vegetables really are just as nutritious as fresh. They’re picked at their peak and flash-frozen, locking in all their healthful nutrients. Use frozen veggies just as you would fresh — in soups, chilies, casseroles, pasta sauces, omelets, stir-fries, and side dishes. Just make sure you don’t select blends that contain sauces, salt, sugar, or other unhealthy additives.3. Fresh Fruit: Bananas, Apples, and OrangesRefilling your fruit bowl every week can cost an arm and a leg… but it doesn’t have to! Make affordable fruits like bananas, apples, and oranges your weekly staples, and save more costly options like pineapple, pomegranates, melons, and papayas for special treats.Bananas in particular are a bargain hunter’s dream. Select green, relatively unripe bananas at the store so they last all week. Don’t worry about them going to waste either; if they start to turn black and squishy, toss them into a plastic storage bag and freeze for later. Use frozen bananas in healthy fruit smoothies, or mash them up and mix into oatmeal, low-fat muffins, or pancakes.Don’t forget about those oranges and apples — they’re kid-friendly, easy to tote, and stay fresh longer than most fruits.4. LentilsLentils really are the king of legumes. They’ve got it all: fiber, protein, folate, iron, potassium, and a host of other trace minerals. Plus, they’re super-affordable and surprisingly easy to prepare. Unlike dried beans, they don’t require presoaking and they cook up quickly. Simmer lentils with diced tomatoes and seasonings for a hearty side dish, or add dry lentils to soups or stews to increase protein without relying on expensive meats.5. Beans (Canned or Dried)You can’t go wrong with these little guys. Like lentils, beans are packed with protein, making them an economical alternative to meat, poultry, and seafood. Plus, they’re healthy — loaded with fiber, which, among other things, maintains digestive health, reduces cholesterol levels, and keeps blood sugars under control.Stockpile these pantry staples when they go on sale; dried beans will keep for up to a year, and canned beans last twice as long. If you choose canned beans, buy low-sodium whenever possible and be sure to thoroughly rinse before using to remove excess salt from the canning liquids.Substitute beans for ground meat in chilies, tacos, soups, or burgers, or add them to cold salads. Pureed beans can even be used as a healthy, low-fat alternative to butter or oil in baked goods.6. Peanut ButterPeanut butter is a concentrated source of protein, as well as heart-healthy monounsaturated fats, vitamin E, and B vitamins. Of course, it’s also a concentrated source of calories, so make sure you limit yourself to no more than two tablespoons per serving (two level tablespoons are 195 calories).Your money will be better spent if you choose natural peanut butters without added sugars or other additives. For a thrifty, wholesome breakfast, enjoy peanut butter spread on whole-wheat toast. Or squirrel away the cash you’d normally shell out for an expensive deli sandwich and have a “grown-up PB&J” for lunch — a real comfort food — by substituting sliced fresh fruit (apples or bananas work best with the bonus of being among the cheapest fruits) for jelly on your sandwich.7. Canned SalmonThe healthy benefits of eating omega-3-rich fish like wild salmon are clear, but the price of fresh fish can be hard to swallow, especially if you’re feeding an entire family. Canned wild (Alaskan) salmon is a much more economical way to get your weekly fish quota. If you’re willing to spend just a few extra minutes removing the bones and skin yourself (rather than buying the boneless, skinless variety), you can save yourself even more money.Canned salmon is perfect for cold salmon salad and warm salmon melts, and it makes great salmon cakes when mixed with egg, milk, and whole oats. Kids will love its mild flavor, too. Of course, canned salmon provides a hefty dose of sodium, so you’ll want to take that into consideration if you’re watching your salt intake.8. Fat-Free YogurtAn easy protein- and calcium-rich snack or breakfast option is fat-free yogurt. If your family members are big fans of this dairy favorite, consider buying the large 32-ounce tubs instead of the pricier individual cartons. Purchasing yogurt in portable six-ounce containers is convenient, but your wallet will be rewarded (you’ll save at least 20 percent) by taking a few extra seconds to scoop out an individual serving into a plastic container or bowl. Since the 32-ounce containers come in only a limited number of flavors, keep plenty of fun add-ins such as fresh fruit, raisins, and flavored extracts on hand to add some variety.9. EggsEggs are another low-cost, high-quality protein source. When stored properly in the fridge, raw eggs last about three weeks in the shell, so stock up when they’re on sale. Also consider buying one of the trays of 18 or two dozen that are available in some grocery and club stores to save a few more pennies. Use eggs to whip up cost-effective, meatless dinner entrées like omelets, frittatas, low-fat quiches, and egg sandwiches. Replace some of the whole eggs in these recipes with egg whites to lower the calories, fat, and cholesterol.10. Sweet PotatoesOur list of cheap eats would not be complete without the humble potato. For an added boost of nutrition, try replacing your regular old white potatoes with sweet potatoes. Like white potatoes, they are one of the richest sources of potassium, but ounce for ounce, sweet potatoes deliver more fiber, vitamin C, and beta-carotene than their pale cousins. These nutritional powerhouses don’t have to be limited to Thanksgiving dinner, either. Turn sweet potatoes into everyday favorites: Use them to prepare oven fries, mashed potatoes, and stews. Or, for a super-easy side, pierce a whole sweet potato with a fork, wrap in a damp paper towel, and microwave for four to five minutes. Top with nonfat Greek yogurt… or salsa for a little kick! One medium-sized sweet potato provides about 200 calories.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Please remember that IBS is individual for everyone, and so are the 'triggers' (if everyone was the same, it would be easier to treat it). The iportant thing is for an individual to identify their own triggers. Quality is far more important than quantity. That said, thank you for this list; everyone has to start somewhere, and it is useful to know the foods that provide value for money benefitsBaz


----------

